# If you could visit any East Asian country, which one would it be?



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

Why would you choose to go there?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Probably Japan. I think Tokyo always looks so advanced and the countryside has a mystical beauty about it.


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

Mongolia or Taiwan


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Japan. I've taken a bit of Japanese and I know a few people who live there. I've always liked the culture and it seems beautiful there. I've already been to China; it was very different, but definitely an interesting place.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

China, because i'm not done with it yet and i cant get enough of the food.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

I'ma go to Hong Kong first then China then Singapore then South Korea then Thailand then Indonesia then Malaysia

Mostly to explore exploitable business opportunities....

Already been to Japan, but never been to Tokyo...I'ma storm Tokyo as well


----------



## RochiDidItAgain (Aug 20, 2013)

Im not sure if its East Asian, but I would go to Vietnam


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Vietnam. In particular, Hà Nội. I love every minute I spend there. The people are incredible, the food is amazing and the language just makes sense to my ear. What a beautiful country. I could easily do the "ex pat" thing there and be happy as a clam.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Japan by far. I've been a Japanophile for a decade.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Mongolia.


less people, more desert.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Japan looks like such an exciting and fascinating country. It's western culture in reverse kind of. I'm really curious about Japan and South Korea.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Mongolia or China. Japan would nice too, but I've always had a preference for China.


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd go to Japan, I'm fascinated with the culture and I'm learning the language.


----------



## Christie42476 (May 25, 2012)

South Korea


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Japan. Been obsessed with going there for ages :3


----------



## Kittynip (Mar 24, 2013)

North Korea!!!

I want to be able to explore how the country is really like. It's not an opportunity many get to have. 

If possible (since this all hypothetical!), I'd want to visit the prison and concentration camps to observe the conditions.

Then people watch. I want to see if their devotion to their leader is genuine or out of fear, or how much belief is actually steeped within the citizens in general. How it differs from the more privileged to the ones who aren't nearly as so.
So much of their tourism is staged. I wanna seeeee the real stuff...


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

China, hands down. What, with the Inner Mongolian steppe, Tibetan monasteries, and Kumtag Desert of Xinjiang, long before you even get to the most popular landmarks and cities to the east. It's the sheer depth of the nation that has always intrigued me... definitely up there with Greece, Egypt, and India. Few civilizations come close in terms of age, influence, and diversity.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I spent a month in Japan so if I went there, I certainly would love it again, especially if I had a good amount of $$$. But I want to go somewhere I've never been. I've also been to China for just about five days and I would like to see it again someday but it's so horribly polluted right now that I think I'll pass.

I voted for South Korea because I like the pop culture and know very little about it otherwise and so I want to learn and experience it. I also think it would be cool to visit the DMZ if I got a chance. Obviously I would love to see North Korea but I wouldn't want to be stuck on mandated trips by myself. It would maybe be a bit too scary.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr Canis said:


> Vietnam. In particular, Hà Nội. I love every minute I spend there. The people are incredible, the food is amazing and the language just makes sense to my ear. What a beautiful country. I could easily do the "ex pat" thing there and be happy as a clam.


Vietnam is a Southeastern country, not Eastern.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Wh1zkey said:


> Vietnam is a Southeastern country, not Eastern.


As it is commonly referred to, yes. 

However, Parts of Viet Nam are actually north of at least parts 4 of the 8 options in the poll. And when boxing the compass like any sailor worth their salt would do, the Cardinal Directions are always superior to the Ordinal Directions, so E > SE anyway. California is often referred to as a "western" state, not necessarily a southwestern state. My answer stands.

Feel free to go find another post to correct.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

China or Mongolia for me 
Ive already been to a few of the countries in the list though,
So the choice was made easier xD


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Mr Canis said:


> As it is commonly referred to, yes.
> 
> However, Parts of Viet Nam are actually north of at least parts 4 of the 8 options in the poll. And when boxing the compass like any sailor worth their salt would do, the Cardinal Directions are always superior to the Ordinal Directions, so E > SE anyway. California is often referred to as a "western" state, not necessarily a southwestern state. My answer stands.
> 
> Feel free to go find another post to correct.


In the real world it'd be smarter to stick to the "commonly referred" to terms than try to fight it. Makes things a lot simpler. "Feel free to go find another post to correct.." I always feel free


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

I've been to half of the places on the list and I enjoyed them all! That being said, I would most want to go back to China... it's not like travelling to a country, it's feels almost like a very diverse continent. It's such an intense experience. I would love to do some serious village-hopping in the rural areas.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

For some reason, Asia scares me. I'm not sure why...maybe because it's so different from the US. but I've said before that I'd be super interested in flying really low over Asia, but stepping off of that helicopter or hot air balloon or whatever would be too scary, I think.


----------



## HydroSoul (Oct 30, 2013)

I like Japan, and I was lucky enough to go there when I was younger, but I haven't seen South Korea and I think that would be a great experience.


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

Japan all the way.
The culture is… explosive and traditional at the same time. ^_^


----------



## ArghJo (Nov 2, 2013)

Boo, only 1 vote!  I voted for Japan simply because I'm a weeb. But also Hong Kong to visit family!


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

*Probably China*


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Where is Thailand?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I voted Mongolia, because I'd love to go back there. I lived out in Ulaanbaatar for a year, and it was one of the best years of my life.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Probably Japan and South Korea. Also Thailand which is a little more southeast if you want to count that as well


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Nihon! I love just about everything with the Japanese culture. Would love to visit their one day.


----------



## Off The Hitch (Nov 9, 2012)

China. 

Grew up there as a kid. Great food.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> China, hands down. What, with the Inner Mongolian steppe, Tibetan monasteries, and Kumtag Desert of Xinjiang, long before you even get to the most popular landmarks and cities to the east. It's the sheer depth of the nation that has always intrigued me... definitely up there with Greece, Egypt, and India. Few civilizations come close in terms of age, influence, and diversity.


I was thinking the same thing, I love this region too. Xinjiang is beautiful and diverse, it has the kumtag desert but don't forget about the altai mountain range in the north. I love the diversity there, the people and the landscape.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought Hong Kong was a city? LOL

Vietnam would be a definite as well.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Japan, for sure.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Japan. Love Japanese culture. The food is okay. I find the architecture interesting, too.


----------



## ivanthegypsy (Feb 16, 2015)

Seoul is cool.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

I chose Japan but I'd also like to visit Mongolia, actually


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm torn between Japan and China. I find that the older portions of the culture very intriguing, meaning, the architecture from each dynasty/kingdom, the clothes, the books, poetry....all of it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Consolidated Potato said:


> Of course you live in Southern California, was there ever any doubt?  What are you going to therapy for? PTSD?


Among other things. Lately, I've.been telling him, I have been talking.to a potato.


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeff Felis said:


> Among other things. Lately, I've.been telling him, I have been talking.to a potato.


I have been a bit of couch potato lately, yes. So you wouldn't really be lying if you did. Well, give your therapist my regards and that you seem nearly completely rehabilitated.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

South Korea. I want to know the secret to having the highest patent applications per GDP, fastest Internet connection speed, highest patent applications per million population, and the highest Global Innovation Quotient. 

List of top international rankings by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Their culture should be spread to all corners of the Earth :happy:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Consolidated Potato said:


> I have been a bit of couch potato lately, yes. So you wouldn't really be lying if you did. Well, give your therapist my regards and that you seem nearly completely rehabilitated.


Thanks.


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm currently in South Korea, and I must say it's very underrated. Seoul is an extremely socially complex, entertaining and historically hyperdense city, and I would live here if I spoke the language. It's sad that this place is just known through its pop culture, because there's so much here that's out of the mainstream spotlight. I've also gotten a chance to visit the DMZ several times and technically been inside North Korea. 



Walther von der Vogelweide said:


> Out of curiosity, why the interest in Korea?
> 
> I think some of my first impressions of Korea have been soured by reading too many blogs about Korea. The impression they give off is of a country which is hyper workaholic past even the standards set by Japan, intensely nationalistic, and dislikes Americans for everything post-1945 and Japanese for everything pre-1945.


Those are unfortunate first impressions. You say you do know cursory Korean history, but honestly I'm not convinced. I'm currently reading Bruce Cuming's Korea's Place in the Sun, and finding it very interesting. Pick it up if you're intereste, it really is fascinating.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> China, hands down. What, with the Inner Mongolian steppe, Tibetan monasteries, and Kumtag Desert of Xinjiang, long before you even get to the most popular landmarks and cities to the east. It's the sheer depth of the nation that has always intrigued me... definitely up there with Greece, Egypt, and India. Few civilizations come close in terms of age, influence, and diversity.


China was actually my second choice :wink:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Japan


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

China for me. Japan is certainly a cultural powerhouse, but China is more interesting in so many ways -- it's long been East Asia's cultural center (many "Japanese" things, such as Zen, are really Chinese transplants) and at the same time it's the fastest-developing country in the world. And besides, Shanghai looks friggin' cool.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Visit Japan while the cherry blossoms are in bloom.










Take in a show or Japanese opera Madam Butterfly










enjoy authentic Japanese meals, climb Mt Fuji, visit an ancient temple










observe a traditional Japanese wedding ceremony, check out nightlife & the Robot restaurant.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

JA Grey said:


> China was actually my second choice :wink:


Haha, the number of weaboos and popularity of anime, video games, etc. probably makes me biased, but even so... for much of it's history, it was a relatively isolated nation, and I've always been more interested in those "hot spots" of cultural exchange, ie Central Asia and North Africa. 

China, along with India, have probably had the greatest impact on East Asia.


----------



## Retepsdjy (Jan 31, 2015)

China owns Hong Kong and Macau!!!
Just kidding, I chose Japan just because I've never been there and I've been to China (my second choice).


----------



## Sangmu (Feb 18, 2014)

Hong Kong, just to go here: FoodieFC: Australia Dairy Company 澳洲牛奶公司 (Hongkong)


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Japan, the technology.


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm planning to become an exchange student to Japan in less than 2 years.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I've already been to most of them. I chose Mongolia because I haven't been there yet.


----------



## sin (Jan 11, 2015)

Japan. The nature is incredible (though sometimes destructive), and its traditional aesthetics are marvelous.

I've seen enough of the city so I'd like to explore these other aspects on my next visit.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Been to Hong Kong once and had a blast. The place was great, the scenery, Disneyland. Lots of places to go to, and I felt infinitely safer there compared to here in the Philippines. Although to be fair, me and my friends only spent 3 days there. But it was some of the best days of my life.

So because of that, I chose Japan 'cause I haven't been there yet. Mostly for Disneyland and Universal Studios.


----------



## summerlikewinter (Feb 24, 2015)

A few years ago I was able to visit Japan. yes, it was amazing. if you're gonna go, visit the mountains and stay in ryokans  it's the best experience. But, also I would love to see South Korea.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

I went to Hong Kong 8 years ago, stayed there for two weeks, witnessed a friend of the family's wedding, got a full cultural tour, tonnes of really great parks and attractions to visit. We also went to Macau for 2 days, god it was so beautiful and exciting. We went to the mainland for a day on a guided tour, through Shenzhen. It was.... an experience.

Would I go back now? Eh. Probably not. I went there before the explosion of 'new rich' mainlanders moving to Hong Kong and bringing along their complete lack of manners and respect. I've been advised by many friends who live there not to go now and just 'savour my memories' of Hong Kong as it was when I was there.

I wouldn't mind seeing some of the standard cultural stuff in China and Tibet... the Great Wall, that kinda thing. Japan could be interesting but it just seems like a bit.... much, to me. When I travel I tend to prefer the ancient and relic over the glitzy new stuff, especially if I'm going to go all that way.


----------



## Kumabutt (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanna go to Japan because i'm a weeaboo, but I voted for Hong Kong to represent my people.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I chose China as theres so much to see and do there but would've preferred more choices, Vietnam specifically.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Japan, they have such interesting culture and great history.


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

Japan, great food, cartoons, culture, and music.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

Japan because the cities, especially Tokyo, are so cool and modern. And then there's a place where the deer will let you hand feed them. It's also diverse for such a small country, so if I didn't like something I could always just go somewhere else and get a completely different experience.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

China, only because that's where my one ex who I'm still friendly with is living now.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I've never been anywhere in Asia.
Mongolia sounds good. Fewer people, more horses. I want to stay in a yurt. Sounds very adventurous and lots of story telling opportunity.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Japan. Food/Gardens.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

A coin toss between between Japan and China. Both are such old, rich cultures.


----------



## AzureH (Feb 13, 2015)

Japan. I always wanted to visit Osaka and its historical monuments. _And_ those places which used to be an anime landscape model...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I haven't been to Mongolia yet, so Mongolia.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Provided that I was safe, I'd go to North Korea because I think it'd be a very, very unique experience. I don't mean that it'd be any sort of vacation, but I mean that it would expose me more intimately to different facets of our world. My second option would be Japan though, as I think it'd make a very interesting place to explore (both urban and rural), and because my girlfriend is very interested in the street fashion and so it'd be a wonderful chance to experience all of that.


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

Japan for suresies. I'd love to see the sakura blossoms and ride the bullet train. Plus, I love anime, pokemon, nintendo, and Studio Ghibli way too much. My only issue would be their fish market as it would be super depressing seeing all the endangered (bluefin) and other highly threatened marine species.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Travel around Japan and then to South Korea!


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Thailand! Been there once already, love that joint, want to spend more time there, too bad its not on the poll! Second would be Japan, the food, the Anime, the tea and oh so much more!


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

I was born in Hong Kong, its kinda like Disneyworld of china , like kind of superficial in many parts, but the authentic parts that remain are just amazing to me like old temples and stuff, and the buildings, you get a really awesome feeling in like your going back in time or something.

Here's a video kind of has the feeling I mean for me:





And this is what its like now in a lot of it, really awesome still but not really authentic:





But anyway I've also been to Macau, China and Thailand, but I think that Taiwan would be really nice, I imagine it to be like an asian version of Jamaica if you know what I mean?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Japan because it's the heart of gaming and technology. If it wasn't for them no Nintendo, Dragonball Z, Pokemon, etc


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

While I'm more drawn to Europe I recall seeing a picture of some really beautiful mountains in Japan in a national geographic magazine when I was little and I've wanted to go there ever since. Plus Anime.... and I used to have a cool 'street fashion' book from there.


----------



## welcomeparade (Mar 24, 2015)

My best friend is an ENTP Mongolian. One of my unrealistic pipe dreams is to travel to her home which I have heard so much about.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

LOL @ the Japan obsession.

I chose NK simply because of how little is known about the place. I'd love to travel there freely.

However as a more realistic choice I'd say definitely China. Come on, it's fucking continent-sized. It'll have everything and so much more.

Hell, what am I saying, I live in China! But only for a year (going home in June).

I've travelled here a fair amount (but still not that much compared to the sheer size of the country), and I would still say China is my top choice. The place is just so, fucking, big. Like the southern tip is all tropical and warm all year round, then up to the far north where it can hit -30C or worse in winter. Then there are the Himalayas, Inner Mongolia, and the far western parts of the country that borders Pakistan, Turkmenistan and the likes. Not to mention the obvious mega cities of Beijing, Guangzhou, Shanghai, plus the _countless_ other random cities no-one's heard of with populations larger than London.

China is vast. _VAST_.


----------



## Anakinium (Mar 27, 2015)

I love the South-Korean culture so I really want to travel there at some point.

I wouldn't mind Japan either, though


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Besides having an adorable language, interesting customs/cultural aspects, traditions, and good innovative technology, Japan also seems to be the safest, most civilized country of the list.

Correct me if I'm wrong.

Prior to a couple of years ago, I would have said China for sure, though. Changed my mind.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've already mentioned this, but I've always found Southeast Asia very fascinating, due to the blend of Indian, Chinese, Arab, and indigenous cultures fusing. The people just seem so laid back, down to earth, and welcoming in comparison, too. Similar story with Central Asia, except it seems a bit more unstable, in comparison.


----------



## The Hammer (Aug 24, 2015)

China. Because of the historical places and its rich culture. (discounting safety issues)


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Mongolia


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Japan for anime, games (especially rhythm games), music, vocaloids, sakura blossoms, etc. 
Definitely want to visit, preferably with my SO, as my SO is into Japanese stuff also.

Want to revisit Taiwan also, hopefully I get to visit Rayark. They create great games, like Deemo and Cytus.

Not in the list, but Malaysia also. Currently in LDR with a Malaysian girl.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Already been to China before and will be going again at some point, so I've voted Japan. I want to visit Hong Kong as well, and South Korea would be very cool to see, and also curious about what life is like in Mongolia! Eventually I hope to see so many places!


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

China since I was born there.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Japan for the heck of it, China to volunteer abroad.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Japan. Just for Tokyo. In fact I plan to go there this decade still.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

China...specifically the mountains of southwest China.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Singapore, Vietnam, or Thailand


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

South Korea.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Macau. Then I invade it and I govern it with an iron and unfair fist.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

North Korea, cause I want to try me some double bread with meat.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Visit? If I go back there I’m staying. I’m not picky about where.


----------



## Sayyida (Dec 13, 2018)

Japan would be first on my list.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd probably go to Hong Kong first.


----------

